# Surrogate on Blu-ray



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I rented Surrogate on Blu-ray last week. Installed the disc in my LG BH-200 HD/Blu-ray player, and no sound or video! Interestingly, the player got the chapter information just fine. I was able to advance chapter by chapter, but still no sound or video. 
I took the DVD to my bedroom, installed it in my Panasonic DMP-BD605 and it played without a hitch. This Monday, I took the Panny out to the family room and hooked it up in place of the LG. The family thoroughly enjoyed the movie. At times, it's a bit difficult to follow, but all in all, it's a lot of fun to watch.

Incidentally, the LG plays other Blu-rays with no problem, And, yes, it has the latest firmware.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Weird.. Played fine on my Panny too (BD60)


----------

